# Best Bow ???



## Scottyg32 (Jan 27, 2010)

I want to buy a new bow for my step son, he is 13 years old and shoots a browning micro midas 20-40lbs. It is maxed out and he needs to step it up.
I don't just want to buy him a bow, I want to buy a awesome bow.
Whats your favorite bow 40-50lbs.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

There are a lot of factors involved. How serious is he going to be? Is it for target, hunting, or both? What is his draw length? 

One thing that will definately be needed is a bow that has adjustable modules on the cams in order to change the draw length since he will be growing.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

it all depends on what he is going to be doing with it


----------



## Mach Pro Shoote (Jan 1, 2009)

Buy a PSE x-force you cant go wrong with an x-force


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I had a Mathews Ignition and it was a very great bow, it was extremely accurrate and was pretty smooth, really light weight and quiet. i shot numerous hogs with it @ 40#-50# and i got some pass-throughs with it. we sold it to one of our buddies son and he has shot a hog with it and the boy's mom got one also and they all really like the mathews ignition. When they came out in 2007 you could never find one unless you just got there when they arrived or if you ordered them. you could probably find some on the free classified under bows and then women and youth bows. hope you find a great bow for your son!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Mach Pro Shoote said:


> Buy a PSE x-force you cant go wrong with an x-force


Only if you have a $1000 budget.
look at bowtech and diamond line ups.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Depending on what his draw length is a used X-force HF or GX would be a good bow for him and you can buy one used for $400-500. If his draw length is 26" or longer then it would be a good set-up for him.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Also the diamond Razor Edge goes from 30-60 pounds. I *HIGHLY* recommend it.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Since he is 13 you want to get him an adult bow unless he is not big enough for one. If he has the DL for an adult bow then do not consider any youths bows like the Razor edge, Chaos, and others just get him an adult bow because they will perform much better. Like I said before he should test shoot an X-force HF or GX to see if he likes it because the draws are smooth and he will get good speeds and energy out of them and you can buy them off of the classified for $400-$500 maybe even a little less. You might also want to check out the Vendetta and bowmadness lines from PSE as well. They offer very good performance for a reasonable price.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> Since he is 13 you want to get him an adult bow unless he is not big enough for one. If he has the DL for an adult bow then do not consider any youths bows like the Razor edge, Chaos, and others just get him an adult bow because they will perform much better.


I totally agree. Don't skimp out and get a youth bow. A full on adult bow will perform much better for him.

I think the best thing to do is to take him to your local shop and let him try out any that he likes, and let him decide which he prefers. I have found it is best to let the shooter shoot what they like, and that is what they will shoot best.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> Since he is 13 you want to get him an adult bow unless he is not big enough for one. If he has the DL for an adult bow then do not consider any youths bows like the Razor edge, Chaos, and others just get him an adult bow because they will perform much better.


I totally agree. Don't skimp out and get a youth bow. A full on adult bow will perform much better for him.

I think the best thing to do is to take him to your local shop and let him try out any that he likes, and let him decide which he prefers. I have found it is best to let the shooter shoot what they like, and that is what they will shoot best.

If this is for hunting, I recommend: From Bowtech SWAT, Sniper, Admiral, Capetian, and Sentinel. From Diamond I recommend the Ice Man and Black Ice. From Hoyt, I recommend the Maxxis (31 or 35), Alpha Max (32 or 35), and TurboHawk. And from PSE I recommend the Axe, Vendetta and Bow Madness. I don't recommend Mathews because my shop doesn't carry them, so I don't have much experience with them, and because they are cam specific, so it is a pain to adjust his draw length. Go have him try them out.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

corpralbarn said:


> Also the diamond Razor Edge goes from 30-60 pounds. I *HIGHLY* recommend it.


go with it the draw length goes from 19-29.i highly recomond it too.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I would look into the hawk series from hoyt or some other adjustable mod type cammed bow


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

you can look in the AT classifieds. under youth and woman bows. look at the bowtechs, martins, hoyts etc etc.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry for the double post, guys. Ignore the first one.


----------



## Scottyg32 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the info Guy's. He will be using it for both hunting and target (3d and indoor). as for DL = ?


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

I agree with those who say forget about the kids bows. The ultra adjustable bows are great for younger kids, but its a compromise and you do sacrifice some performance. Since he is 13 he won't ad more than another inch or two on his draw length. Hoyt Turbo Hawk, or the Maxxis 31 or Alpha Max 32 would all be great choices. The Alpha Max 35 is a GREAT all around bow but I would not get one unless his draw length is at least 27.5.


----------



## Mach Pro Shoote (Jan 1, 2009)

i wouldnt fool with an xforce gx they have a lot of problems but an hf cam xforce would be great


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

look around 
sometimes you can find one of those bows that have ben used for half a season decided that they dont like bowhunting and get rid of it
thats how i got mine


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

exactly what bowboy said


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I just got my AM35 back and my burner in today. I would say shoot all that you can and then choose what you want


----------



## Trigun (Mar 27, 2005)

I may just play a little devil here, an adult bow is good but it is also only good for people who don't change the draw length much. Now he is only 13 years old, his draw length change ever three four months, an adult bow has to visit pro shop every three four months and have them change draw length and tune the bow to fit the child's growth.

Edmond


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Trigun said:


> I may just play a little devil here, an adult bow is good but it is also only good for people who don't change the draw length much. Now he is only 13 years old, his draw length change ever three four months, an adult bow has to visit pro shop every three four months and have them change draw length and tune the bow to fit the child's growth.
> 
> Edmond


i know how you feel 
iam 15 and already at a 30"
martin bows, most i think are adjustable by 4 or 5 inches
i was going to buy a martin but bought my mathews
mathews is a good bow but wait til he quits growing


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Trigun said:


> I may just play a little devil here, an adult bow is good but it is also only good for people who don't change the draw length much. Now he is only 13 years old, his draw length change ever three four months, an adult bow has to visit pro shop every three four months and have them change draw length and tune the bow to fit the child's growth.
> 
> Edmond


WRONG! 

Personally, my draw length has only grown 1" in two years, but I have gotten a lot taller than that since then. I don't know.

Yes, youth do grow, and he will need to get a bow that can be adjusted easily. That is one of the main reasons I chose a Bowtech-especially the new ones. They have a rotating module, so you can adjust your bow anywhere that you have an Allan wrench with you. You just unscrew, turn, and re-screw. Simple as that. No shop needed-eg. perfect for youth. I think PSEs are similar, and Hoyts just need a new module. Mathews need and an entire new cam, so I don't recommend them.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Sighting In said:


> WRONG!
> 
> Personally, my draw length has only grown 1" in two years, but I have gotten a lot taller than that since then. I don't know.
> 
> Yes, youth do grow, and he will need to get a bow that can be adjusted easily. That is one of the main reasons I chose a Bowtech-especially the new ones. They have a rotating module, so you can adjust your bow anywhere that you have an Allan wrench with you. You just unscrew, turn, and re-screw. Simple as that. No shop needed-eg. perfect for youth. I think PSEs are similar, and Hoyts just need a new module. Mathews need and an entire new cam, so I don't recommend them.


You are correct, most of the new PSEs have rotating modules and the HF and GX x-forces use modules but do not need to be pressed.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> WRONG!
> 
> Personally, my draw length has only grown 1" in two years, but I have gotten a lot taller than that since then. I don't know.
> 
> Yes, youth do grow, and he will need to get a bow that can be adjusted easily. That is one of the main reasons I chose a Bowtech-especially the new ones. They have a rotating module, so you can adjust your bow anywhere that you have an Allan wrench with you. You just unscrew, turn, and re-screw. Simple as that. No shop needed-eg. perfect for youth. I think PSEs are similar, and Hoyts just need a new module. Mathews need and an entire new cam, so I don't recommend them.


I'm not disagreeing with you, but there are lots of kids that do grow. I had to up my DL two inches this past summer since i grew.

I do agree that you should stay away from mathews, unless you have a dealer that will swap cams for free or a low price


----------



## faithrz313 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Awesome*

idk what good bows there are but i have an awesome one!


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

Trigun said:


> I may just play a little devil here, an adult bow is good but it is also only good for people who don't change the draw length much. Now he is only 13 years old, his draw length change ever three four months, an adult bow has to visit pro shop every three four months and have them change draw length and tune the bow to fit the child's growth.
> 
> Edmond


Draw length will not change every 3-4 months. Most 13 year olds are within 2-4 inches of their full height and will not ad more than an inch or two draw length. An adult bow that adjusts on the cam or with modules should last if you get one on the low end of the adjustment. For example Hoyt Cam 1/2 plus bows adjust 2.5 inches on the cam. I am 13, almost 14. My draw lenght went up FAST from when I start shooting until I was 12, not a lot since then I am at 27 in draw now.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

arch3r8oy said:


> Draw length will not change every 3-4 months. Most 13 year olds are within 2-4 inches of their full height and will not ad more than an inch or two draw length. An adult bow that adjusts on the cam or with modules should last if you get one on the low end of the adjustment. For example Hoyt Cam 1/2 plus bows adjust 2.5 inches on the cam. I am 13, almost 14. My draw lenght went up FAST from when I start shooting until I was 12, not a lot since then I am at 27 in draw now.


when i was 13 i was at 27in
now 15 at 30


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

We're not saying that nobody ever grows a lot. I know that I have grown in draw length since I started. We are saying, most kids don't grow a whole lot, but some do. It is something that can not be expected, so you should just plan to get something that will adjust totally- like a PSE or BowTech cam.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

As long as you stay away from mathews and other Draw length specific bows then you will be all right.


----------



## mathews95 (Jan 9, 2010)

i like my mathews mustang alot,but then you do have to get a new cam every time he grows


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> Since he is 13 you want to get him an adult bow unless he is not big enough for one. If he has the DL for an adult bow then just get him an adult bow because they will perform much better.


+1, there are many good quality mid priced bows out there. Just let him shoot them and let him make the decision which one he likes the best.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Ive Gotta say the diamond Razor edge has the most adjustment without upgrades of any Bow ever made. 30#-60# one set of limbs 19-29 inches on one module. all for 280-329 new. cant go wrong.


----------



## Scottyg32 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm not to worried about the price, but the adjustablity is important. He's a little Guy that's do for a growth spirt.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

What is his draw length?


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

corpralbarn said:


> Only if you have a $1000 budget.
> look at bowtech and diamond line ups.


I got a used x force for 375$, not new but its only a 2008


----------

